# Halodrol for her!



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2012)

*HALO FOR HER™ - COMING SOON!*

*Designed specifically for Female athletes!* 







*-Comparable to Anavar/Oxandrolone*
-Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
-Increases Strength & Hardness
-Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
-Can be used as part of bulking, lean bulking or cutting cycles 

*Users of Halo For Her™ can expect significant body-recomping  effects by implementing this product into their programs, which will be  realized through moderate increases in high quality, water-free muscle  mass and visible reductions in body fat.  Vascularity will be augmented  and the user’s muscularity will become harder and denser.  This has led  many to compare Halo For Her not only to Turinabol, but also to steroids  such as Anavar and Winstrol.* 

Due to this pro-anabolic’s weak androgenic component and strong anabolic  effects, it is suitable for use by women.  Halo For Her™ is  non-aromatizing, displays zero progestagenic activity, and cannot  convert to DHT.  Therefore, users do not have to worry about these  metabolites causing side effects such as: water retention, fat gain,  increased blood pressure, sexual dysfunction, acne, and hair loss.  This  makes Halo For Her™ a safe, low side effect pro-steroid. 

Another area where Halo For Her™ differentiates itself from most other  oral pro-steroids is in terms of toxicity.  While methylation is a very  common tactic used to increase the potency of an oral steroid, it  typically has the dual effect of increasing its toxic load on the liver.   However, Halo For Her™ displays a relatively mild degree of toxicity  in comparison to most other oral AAS, resulting in reduced liver stress  and thereby extending the potential cycle length of the product.    *Halodrol (aka Turinabol)*





The primary ingredient in Halo For Her™, known as  4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-dine-3, 17b-dione, is closely related  to the oral anabolic steroid Turinabol.  For those of you who are  unaware, Turinabol was the drug of choice during East Germany’s  secretive doping program in the 60’s and was largely responsible for the  country’s total dominance of the Olympic Games during that time period.   It is this steroid which was the original inspiration for the  manufacture of Halo For Her™ and while this product has anabolic  activity on its own, it also converts directly to the anabolic steroid  Turinabol.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice what will be the difference from halo extreme?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2012)

I heart girls on steroids


----------



## SFW (Jan 22, 2012)

What dose are the caps? Im thinking 5-10 mgs would be ideal


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2012)

*Halo For Her*
90 capsule bottle
10mg ~ 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-dine-3, 17b-dione (Halodrol)
Suggested use: 1 to 3 caps daily.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 22, 2012)

SFW said:


> What dose are the caps? Im thinking 5-10 mgs would be ideal


 that cuz mr f need to use it..


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2012)

Im gonna pulse it, 5 mgs eod.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> Im gonna pulse it, 5 mgs eod.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 23, 2012)

The caps and bottle will be pink and black.  So far, it looks amazing.  I can't wait to get it in stock.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 23, 2012)

SFW said:


> Im gonna pulse it, 5 mgs eod.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2012)

as heavyiron said 10mg per cap, we are very excited about this product, there is not another one on the market (at least not that I am aware of) dosed and marketed towards for female athletes.


----------



## bad375 (Jan 24, 2012)

Any idea when this will be available? My GF was thinking of running Halo Extreme till I told her of this


----------



## colochine (Jan 24, 2012)

awesome my gf was going to run helladrol @ 1cap per day, Ill have her wait for this!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 24, 2012)

It's on order now, will be about 6-8 weeks to get it in stock.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah, hopefully beginning of March.


----------



## Deity (Jan 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> It's on order now, will be about 6-8 weeks to get it in stock.


 


Prince said:


> yeah, hopefully beginning of March.


 What are the chances of viralization? I know it has low androgenic activity after conversion but how would it compare to say, anavar in chances of viralization in women.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2012)

Deity said:


> What are the chances of viralization? I know it has low androgenic activity after conversion but how would it compare to say, anavar in chances of viralization in women.



I would say as long as the dose in kept at 10-30mg ED that should not be an issue.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 24, 2012)

Deity said:


> What are the chances of viralization? I know it has low androgenic activity after conversion but how would it compare to say, anavar in chances of viralization in women.


Its basically converted to oral Turinabol at a low rate of conversion so sides will be dose dependent.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2012)

we now have a label! http://www.ironmaglabs.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Halo_For_Her_label.jpg


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 25, 2012)

what ya gonna sell it for?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2012)

our price will be $39.99 of course our retailers will sell it a bit cheaper.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 26, 2012)

Prince said:


> our price will be $39.99 of course our retailers will sell it a bit cheaper.



We also have discounts if you order 2 and we have a buy 3 get 1 free option as well.  Free shipping on all orders over $100


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the label!!!  So purdy!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 30, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> I love the label!!!  So purdy!





clear bottle with PINK capsules too!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Prince said:


> clear bottle with PINK capsules too!


 
Nice!  I love it already!


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 10, 2012)

yes, I'm making my first post in this thread 


I am VERY excited to give this a try! I just saw it yesterday on the site and immediately contacted PJ on twitter about when it was coming out...any chances of getting it at the arnold?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

By the way, we will be looking for female loggers. If you agree to a detailed log on all the sites you frequent IML's will send out a few bottles to a few lucky ladies as soon as Halo For Her comes out.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> By the way, we will be looking for female loggers. If you agree to a detailed log on all the sites you frequent IML's will send out a few bottles to a few lucky ladies as soon as Halo For Her comes out.



Yup!

I would like to get *at least 10 loggers*, here and a few other boards like MD and Rx.


----------



## gymdiva (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm just getting back to some board action so this is the only place I've posted in over a year BUT I do have twitter, facebook fan page, and two blogs  so I would sooooooo be down to doing the logging thing! plus I'm working with PJ so hey, win-win 



btw, howdy to all my former board peeps


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2012)

gymdiva said:


> I'm just getting back to some board action so this is the only place I've posted in over a year BUT I do have twitter, facebook fan page, and two blogs  so I would sooooooo be down to doing the logging thing! plus I'm working with PJ so hey, win-win
> btw, howdy to all my former board peeps



Awesome! as soon as we have it in stock a thread will be started looking for loggers!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2012)

it's looking like less than 4 weeks and we should have Halo for Her ready to go !!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Prince said:


> Yup!
> 
> I would like to get *at least 10 loggers*, here and a few other boards like MD and Rx.


 

I have a few ladies that are interested.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## james-27 (Feb 12, 2012)

What needs to be ran along side this product and for how long? Women need to do any type of PCT after cycle?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2012)

james-27 said:


> What needs to be ran along side this product and for how long? Women need to do any type of PCT after cycle?


I would also recommend Advanced Cycle Support.

No PCT is needed for females.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 13, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I would also recommend Advanced Cycle Support.
> 
> No PCT is needed for females.



And acidophilus - any steroid or prohormone or whatever (hormone manipulator) has the potential to promote yeast infections.


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 16, 2012)

i heard awful stuff about it, but then again thats what i heard "waiting for sum1 who act will log about it"


----------



## the bull eso (Feb 17, 2012)

very interesting stuff, good job IML!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> i heard awful stuff about it, but then again thats what i heard "waiting for sum1 who act will log about it"



we have received nothing but *positive reviews* from both males and females on our Halo Extreme which is why we are putting out the *Halo For Her* female version.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm excited to have a pink supplement


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL @ the Pink supporters. 

DBols are usually pink too....


----------



## Voices (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome! I can't wait! I'm definatly getting a bottle or two XD


----------



## Deity (Mar 8, 2012)

How much longer until this is for sale? The misses is really anxious for it.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2012)

Should be very soon. Maybe a week.


----------



## gymdiva (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## unclem (Mar 8, 2012)

this is going to take off as not to many ph for woman to use. i know the mdextreme is very gtg.


----------



## Deity (Mar 15, 2012)

Any updates on ETA?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, we expect it in stock this Tuesday!

There were issues with the HDrol, I guess customs is seizing everything these days until it's identified, so it pushed our ETA back a few weeks.


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 15, 2012)

We will have a partial shipment in tomorrow, YEAH!  Get ready ladies


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2012)

*Now in stock and available to purchase* ~ *IronMagLabs Halo For Her*


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool. I have a few female clients that I want to try.. Thanks for update


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2012)

This is the strongest OTC sup ever designed for ladies. Its conversion to oral Turinabol makes it a nice lean muscle builder.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ladies are gonna love this, Mrs Anabolic will be getting some soon!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> This is the strongest OTC sup ever designed for ladies.


----------

